# tall groomers?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I am kind of short barely 5'4 I beleive so I don't know how much help I'll be lol 

You know the smaller the table the taller it tends to be in a lot of cases. I assume that is because with smaller tables you are grooming smaller dogs or toys and thus need them higher up. 

Some of those tables have adjusable legs, I have never used one like that but I will go ahead and assume that the majority of them function properly and are safe. I can't see a reason that they wouldn't be. 

I have found most of the pet edge brand products to be of decent quality. I've never had one of their tables but that is only because it was cheaper someplace else at the time. I do however, have shampoos, brushes, combs, blades and a pair of scissors that are top performance or master grooming brands - aka pet edge brands  All but the blades live up to expectations and beyond. I think you should be fine with a table from them.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I will probably end up getting that table - it adjusts from 24 - 36 inches. One thing I didn't think about until I was looking at their catalog that arrived today - sitting while grooming. Do any of you sit? I have always been standing while working on Vinnie. Never thought of sitting...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm an up and down type of groomer. I sit sometimes, in the last year I've taught myself to groom while sitting. It is different... or at least I notice a difference. No way is better than the other, but I find that sometimes my arms get sore if I'm sitting while grooming. Different set of muscels holding the clippers up maybe?? I do not however get sore (except sometimes my feet haha) if I stand and groom.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am also and up and down while grooming. I used to do it all standing up but found it to be just as easy and sometimes easier to sit on a stool. It give my legs and arms a break. I do most of the blowing out while sitting but i have to stand to trim and shave.
_


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

As a groomer, I have a 36'' inch table and I am 5'10''. But I often do sit while grooming, mainly because the shop I work in has cement floors. We have mats but Lola likes to sleep on it


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

hey congrats on the house by the way  I remember how crazy excited I was this past fall when we closed on our house.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, Congrats on your new house! I'm a Realtor. It's very exciting to see someone move in and start living new dreams. It will be no time before you are settled in. (Easy for me to say! I hate packing and unpacking.)

I'm on the very short side (4'10"), so I tend to have the opposite problem regarding height of tables. One thing I have found is that sizes available aren't always workable. Why not build your own table? Seems to me, you could build it the exact height you want and not sacrifice the width of the table. 

There are pre-made table legs at Lowe's and Home Depot. You could add a wood top, a top from another table (Check Craigslist for free stuff), or use a formica top. Another idea is looking into a pre-made unfinished table. Look for 'counter height' or bar table. These will be taller. I'm not sure how feasible this would be with the cost of a real grooming table. Oh, the things you could do. You could even build steps to it, so the dogs could walk right up there! When not in use, you could slide the steps under the table. OK....I think I will stop while I am ahead. 

One more thing....If you are going to put it in the basement, you might want to assemble it down there. It can get cumbersome to carry downstairs or try to round corners.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks! I am happy about the house - I am going to close 7/31 (assuming all the particulars go through ok - inspections and all that). It has a nice area where the washer/dryer are that would be good for a grooming area. I just want a place to leave it all set up so I don't have to put it away and take it out all the time. Packing is a drag, but I don't have a lot of stuff - my bf, on the other hand, is a bit of a packrat!

BFF - good ideas on making our own - that may be better in the long run. Right now I have a ringside table and it works ok, but is a little wobbly and kind of a pain. There is a Menard's right down the street from the new house... I think I will be there a LOT! :biggrin:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It will be a lot of fun getting re-organized in your new home. I just love that feeling of getting a fresh start and re-inventing things. It sounds like you have a lot of options with the table. It's fantastic you even have an area where you can keep it up all of the time. 

If you haven't already, you should take pictures of that space and take some measurements. It's amazing how it can change in your mind especially over the next few weeks. When you are looking for tables, questions may come up you didn't initially anticipate (such as, where is the nearest electrical outlet). Those pictures will help you. Your agent shouldn't mind and the sellers want to know that you are looking forward to having many wonderful memories there as they did.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks BFF - I love that feeling of starting fresh too! I am purging a LOT of stuff. I like a clean/open look for a home. The home inspection was yesterday and we were there with the inspector getting measurements and photos. I LOVE before/after shots! It's a ranch with a nice large yard. The main floor is 1000 sq ft and the basement is the same size. Part of it is roughly finished, but we are going to take that out and make it a nice store room. The area with the washer/dryer is nice and will be plenty large enough for a grooming area. I need to figure out some lighting though. My biggest problem now is bad lighting (ok... besides the lack of grooming talent!! :biggrin. I will have to do a before/after post once I get something done in a couple months.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

My husband made some lighting to go over my grooming table in our garage for those time that I needed it. It is awsome. I will have to take some pictures for you, it was super super easy and we can remove it no problem if we decide to sell the house in the future.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Wonder - I would love to see photos!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I will try and remember to take pics tomarrow. LoL I took over 200 pics and video's with it while finghin was here so the poor battery is dead dead dead LoL. It's charging though.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

